# Multiple exposures on the same frame(film)



## Maplerock (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey all, I'm bringing back the old school as the new school but I feel I'm deserving of the elementary school right now.

I'm shooting with the Nikon F100. I'm wanting to shoot multiple exposures when the frame doesn't advance. Thereby, getting multiple shots of the subject on the same frame. 
problem
I have the setting on as directed by the manual.  However, the images of the subject are so light that it is difficult to see the subject. The background, mountains, road and scenery are there.
I'm wanting to take shots of my wife during triathlon races on her bike. I have the recommended setting as to not overexpose. 
Just not getting what I'd expect.

Any advice or suggestions from you seasoned photographers would be welcomed!!!!


----------



## ann (Oct 31, 2010)

they are overexposed. you need to adjust the individual images to allow for additional expourse.


----------



## bruce282 (Oct 31, 2010)

Assuming you want 2 images on a single frame you can either underexpose each shot by 1 stop or change the ISO to twice what the film really is.

Lets say your using 200 ISO film. For the two shots you want on that one frame change the ISO to 400 (just remember to change it back ).

Bruce


----------

